# عالم الحشرات النافعه والضارة ,معلومات عن انواع الحشرات



## احمد محمد محمد م (22 يناير 2019)

الطعام
تأكل الحشرات مقادير عظيمة من الأكل، وكل ماهو من أصل نباتي أو حيواني ثمة نوع من الحشرات يغتذي به، فهناك حشرات تأكل اللحم والعظام والدم والريش والسجاد، كما ثمة حشرات تأكل الخشب ونسغ النبات والورق والسجائر. وذلك التفاوت في أشكال الطعام يتطلّب تفاوتا في شكل أجزاء الفم، وفي ذلك الميدان يمكن تصنيف الحشرات إلى ماضغات وماصّات وماسحات [25].


فالماضغات هي الحشرات التي لها فكان للعض، ولا لا يتشابه شكل الفكين إن كانا لعضّ اللحم أو لعضّ الورق، وعندما تمضغ الحشرة طعامها فإن فكيها يتحركان من منحى لأخر وليس إرتفاعا ونزولا. وهناك أجزاء فوهية أخرى تعاون في صرف الأكل إلى داخل الفم، ومن الماضغات كذلك الخنافس الأرضية التي تصطاد صغار الكائنات من التربة فتمزقها بفكيها إربا إربا، أيضا يتصيد اليعسوب الذباب والبعوض في خلال طيرانه. وتشكل الأزهار والبزور والأوراق والجذور طعاما للماضغات آكلة النبات [26].


والماصات هي الحشرات الأنبوبية الفم وأبرزها البعوض، فالبعوضة الأنثى لديها خرطوما تغزّه في جسم مضيفها كي تمتص طفيفا من الدماء، ايضا فإن الحشرات التي تغتذي بنسغ النبات لها أجزاء فم ماصّة ذات طرف شديد تغرزه في ساق النبتة. والعث والفراش هي ايضا من الماصات، وخراطيمها طويلة بالضرورة كي يتسنى مدها داخل الأزهار لبلوغ الرحيق، وحينما لا تستعمل الحشرة خرطومها المصاص فإنها تلفه على نحو راتب أنيق [27].


وتضم الماسحات من الحشرات الذباب، والذبابة تقوم عندما تدب فوق مصدر للطعام بمسح جزء فمها عليه، وهي بهذا تبدو وكأنها تلعقه أو تمسحه بلسانها لأن جزء الفم الذي يمس الأكل أشبه بلبدة ليّنة، وتخترق ذلك الجزء فتحات دقيقة متنوعة تتصل بأقنية الغذاء. ولأن الذبابة لا يمكنها "مسح" الغذاء الصلب فإنها تفرز فوقه طفيفا من السائل ليذيبه، ووفقا لذلك تشفطه إلى أقنية الغذاء [28].


حركة الحشرات


الطيران
يعسوب تاو الزمرّدي خلال الطيران


الحشرات هي المجموعة الوحيدة من اللافقاريات التي طوّرت التمكن من الطيران، و كان قد موضوع تطوّر أجنحة الحشرات من المواضيع التي أثارت جدلا بين العلماء، فالبعض يفترض بأن الأجنحة ظهرت أولا كطفرة شاذة في حين يشاهد القلة الأخر أنها لحم متدل معدّل الشكل والمواصفات. وفي العصر الفحمي كان باع الأجنحة لبعض فصائل اليعاسيب العملاقة، المنتمية لجنس الرعاشات العملاقة (باللاتينية: Meganeura)، يبلغ إلى 50 سنتيمترا (20 إنش)؛ وقد إكتشف العلماء أن وجود الحشرات العملاقة يتعلق بوجود نسبة عالية من الأكسجين في الأحوال الجوية، وظهر من بعض ألباب عينات الجليد المحفوظة أن نسبة الأكسجين في هذه المرحلة كانت تبلغ إلى 35% وهي مقدار عالي مضاهاة فيما يتعلق الجارية التي تصل 21%، فالجهاز التنفسي عند الحشرات يتحكم بحجمها ويجعل من المستحيل لها في الوقت الحاليّ أن تصل هكذا كميات، أما بحال كانت النسبة أعلى في الطقس فإن ذلك يسمح لها بأن تنمو لأحجام أضخم [29]. إن أكبر الحشرات الجارية أصغر حجما بكثير من هذه المنقرضة، وهي تضم عدّة فصائل من العث من شاكلة عثة أطلس والساحرة البيضاء.


إن طيران الحشرات يُعد موضوعا ذا ضرورة كبرى فيما يتعلق للعلماء في ميدان الإيروديناميات، ويرجع الداعِي في هذا جزئيا حتّى نظريات الوضعية الساكنة غير قادرة على شرح كيفيّة رفع الحشرات أنفسها في الرياح باستعمال أجنحتها الضئيلة. وبالإضافة للطيران باستعمال الأجنحة، فهناك العديد من الحشرات الأصغر حجما والعديمة الأجنحة تتنقل باستعمال التيارات الهوائية، ومن تلك الحشرات المن التي كثيرا ما ما تنتقل لمسافات هائلة باستعمال تيارات هوائية طفيفة [30].


السَّير


العديد من الحشرات البالغة يسير على ستة كشوف وقد طوّر نوعا من السَّير على ثلاثة كشوف، ويتيح السَّير على ثلاثة الميدان للحشرة كي تمشي بشكل سريع أضخم وتبقي ذاتها متوازنة دون أن تسقط بنفس الوقت، وقد تمّت دراسة ذلك النوع من الحراك على نحو مكثّف عند الصراصير. تُستعمل الكشوف على نحو متبادل، الواحدة تلو الأخرى، وتلمس الأرض على نحو مثلّث؛ وفي الخطوة الأولى تلامس الساق الأيمن الوسطى والقائمتين اليساريتين، الأمامية والخلفية، الأرض وتدفع الحشرة باتجاه الواجهة؛ في حين تُرفع الكشوف اليمينية، الأمامية والخلفية والوسطى، و تتحرك إلى الواجهة صوب موقع حديث. وعندما تطأ هذه الكشوف على الأرض يمكن للحشرة عندئذ ان تحرك قوائمها الأخرى إلى الواجهة وبذلك دواليك.


يُعرف شكل السَّير بشكل سريع نحو الحشرات باسم "الملاحقة" أو "شكل الملاحقة"، وذلك النوع من السَّير لا يُعد صعبا أو ذو عقبات فيما يتعلق للحشرة، لهذا فإن الحشرات قادرة على التأقلم مع أشكال عدة منه؛ فهي عندما تتحرك ببطء، تغيّر إتجاهها، أو تتفادى شيء في سبيلها مثلا، قد تضع أربعة كشوف لاغير أو أكثر على الأرض. وتستطيع الحشرات كذلك أن تعدّل بأسلوب مشيها لتتأقلم مع ضياع طرف أو زيادة عن أطرافها.


تُعد الصراصير من أسرع الحشرات جريا، وهي قادرة عندما تبلغ لأقصى سرعة أن تعدو على قائمتين لتبلغ بهذا سرعة عالية نسبةً لحجم جسمها. ويصل من شدّة سرعة تلك الحشرات أن إلحاق حركتها يتطلب إلى المئات من اللقطات في الثانية الواحدة كي يمكنه المرء أعلن أسلوب عدوها و تحليلها. كما ويدرس العلماء نوعا أخر من أساليب السَّير نحو الحشرات وهو السَّير البطيئ والذي يتضح على نحو جلي عند أسرة الحشرات العصوية لاسيما.


طوّر القلة من الحشرات التمكن من السير على سطح الماء، وعلى وجه الخصوص البق الموالي لعائلة قيّاس الماء (باللاتينية: Gerridae)، حتى أن بعض فصائل أسرة قمص المحيط الموالية لجنس "هيلوباتس" (باللاتينية: Halobates) تقطن على سطح مياه المحيطات المفتوحة، وهي بيئة تقطن فيها اليسير من فصائل الحشرات.


يُعتبر سَير الحشرات الكيفية البديلة التي يلجئ إليها مصممو الروبوتات لجعل تصاميمهم تتنقل، عوضا عن استعمال الدواليب.


السباحة
السبّاح الخلفي، من الحشرات التي تمشي على الماء، لاحظ شكل قوائمه الخلفية الشبيهة بالمجذاف








يقطن الكثير من الحشرات جزءًا من حياته أو حياته بأكملها تحت الماء، وفي العديد من الرتب البدائية تقطن الحشرة مدد الحياة الأولى أي ما قبل النضوج في الماء، وفي القلة الأخر منها تقطن حياتها في المياه كبالغة أيضاً [31]. ولديه العديد من تلك الفصائل مواصفات تمكنه من التحرّك تحت الماء، فخنافس المياه وبق الماء لها كشوف تشبه في تصميمها شكل المجذاف، في حين تقوم صغار اليعسوب بالتحرك من خلال قصف الماء من قناتها المستقيمة [32].


وبعض الفصائل مثل قيّاسة المياه قادرة على السَّير على سطح الماء، وهي يمكنها أن تقوم بهذا لأن مخالبها غير حاضرة على أطراف قوائمها كما في أكثرية الحشرات بل في أخدود خاص بداخل منطقة بأعلى القدم، وذلك يمنع المخالب من خرق سطح الماء والتسبب بالتالي بغرق الحشرة [31]. ويُعرف عن حشرات أخرى من شاكلة الخنافس الطوّافة أنها تقوم بفرز إفرازات لعابيّة تخفف من حساسيّة سطح الماء وتصبح بالتالي قادرة على التنقل عليه عبر ما يعلم "بدفع مارانغوني" تيمنا بالفيزيائي الإيطالي كارل مارانغوني [33][34].


لديها فصائل الحشرات الغوّاصة ايضاً بعض المواصفات التي تساعدها على التنفس، فالكثير من أنواع اليرقات لديها خياشيم تسحب بها الأكسجين المتحلل في المياه، في حين أشكال أخرى تفتقر أن تصعد للسطح لتزيد مخزونها من الأكسجين الذي يُحبس في أعضاء خصوصا في جسمها [31].


----------

